# Furry Anime list



## GingaShifter (Apr 11, 2011)

here are some great aniems based on furries.

The most furry anime ive seen is 
*Ginga Densetsu Weed* - a sad anime most of the time. with some very sad deaths
*Ginga Nagareboshi Gin* - 

Nxt is 
*massugu ni ikou* - loved it! only 2 seasons tho D: japan needs to send the 3rd and 4th one over

also
*Wolf's Rain*


*dogÂ´s life
okami - FTW
the dog island
wolfquest
arashi no yoru ni
beverly hilss chihuahua
call of the wild
chiÂ´s sweet home
felidae
kekkaishi - loved it
oliver & company
plague dogs 
princess mononoke
fox and the hound
valkohammas*

*enjoy:-D :-D :-D  :-D :-D


*


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 11, 2011)

Just because something has animals in it doesn't mean it's a furry film

and

Just because something is a cartoon that doesn't mean it's an anime. Anime is eastern animation, Disney flicks are western

and

Beverly hills chihuahua doesn't even feature animation


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 11, 2011)

Another one of these?! Plus does this not belong in the Tube?


----------



## Larry (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh look, another potentially closed thread...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2011)

Dumbest thread of the year


----------



## Don (Apr 11, 2011)

The fuck is this shit? Funny/Talking Animal movies are not 'furry' movies, not to mention half the things you mentioned are Western Animation.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2011)

Don said:


> The fuck is this shit? Funny/Talking Animal movies are not 'furry' movies, not to mention half the things you mentioned are Western Animation.


 I recognize one as a game as well.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 11, 2011)

Tail concerto

is a game with anime segments

and a world full of 50/50 anthro characters

There's a good fucking example

Wolf's rain has talking wolves. BHC has talking dogs. O&C has talking animals. 90/10 anthropomorphism isn't what people look for when they want furry art


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 12, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Tail concerto
> 
> is a game with anime segments
> 
> ...


 
Explain Beverly Hills Chihuaha as anime, then.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 12, 2011)

*Furry Anime List (Full)*
-


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2011)

My review:
Ginga Densetsu Weed - Shit. All about fighting and dogs with pecs.
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin - Shit. All about fighting and dogs with pecs.
Massugu Ni Ikou - Best dog anime.
Wolf's Rain - Shit. All about running..... and more running... and a littl--nvm, just running.

Dog's Life
Okami
The Dog Island
^ Never saw these
WolfQuest - Is an alright game but gets repetitive and boring. I like killing baby cows for fun though.
Arashi No Yoru Ni - Very cute.
Beverly Hills Chihuahua - No thanks.
Call of The Wild - I think I saw this a long time ago. I can't remember. Maybe I read the book?
Chi's Sweet Home - Extremely cute
Felidae - Very fucked up.
Kekkaishi - Never seen
Oliver & Company - Very cute. Loved "Why Should I Worry"
Plague Dogs - Never seen.
Princess Mononoke - Never seen.
Fox & The Hound - Very cute. Classic.
White Fang - Never seen.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2011)

...Aren't some of these books, video games, and American animated movies? o__O   
Also one of them is a real movie. o_o


----------



## Larry (Apr 12, 2011)

Why isn't this thread closed yet?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Why isn't this thread closed yet?


 
Report button.
Use it.
Moving to proper place.


----------



## Larry (Apr 12, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Report button.
> Use it.
> Moving to proper place.



I'm so noob.


----------



## Lionx (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.animecrazy.net/x-men-2011-episode-1/

The new X-Men have Beast in a rather feline-like form. Check it out.


----------



## Darigaaz (Jul 4, 2011)

My Favorite was The Secret of Nimh - Mouse #1 <3
Bolt is a Good Disney movie - Dog, Cat, Hamster
One Stormy Night - Wolf, Goat
Pinky and the Brain - Mice....I had too old Classic just had too
Animals of Farthing Wood - Many different Animals i Loved this one
Minx Mouse - Mouse Great Movie
Bannertail Story of a grey squirrel - Squirrels Also a Book too has Many Titles for the TV series
Jungledyret also Known as, Go Hugo Go Movie 1 Hugo the Movie Star Movie 2 and Jungledyret Fraek, flabet, ogi fri Movie 3 - Fox and a Unknown animal they fall in love its a touchy one Movie 1 and 2 are the only one found in English 3 was not Dubbed English
Ratatouille - Mouse My Favorite Disney That Had a Kemono as a Character
Chip n' dale - Chipmunks  The Chip n' Dale series is great i like the cartoon before Rescue
it was Just Funny as Hell
Good ol' Tom and Jerry - Cat and mouse
Pom Poko - Raccoons Its Good Movie its not a Porno but it Does Show Raccoon Balls You Have to watch to find out Refers to Pouches in the English Movie


Im done for now if any of you liked the Cartoons, Anime, Animations, Movie/Tv Series just  Tell and ill think of more to tell


----------

